# X-Trail rattles when cold



## OldnBald (Sep 22, 2010)

My X-Trail - 2006 2.2 DCi Columbia, rattles quite a bit now when cold.

It is approaching 72K miles and has given me no problems at all up to now, I have had it since new.

The rattle sounds like a combination of a slight timing chain clatter and a diesel knock, a bit like a petrol engine pinking.

I mentioned it last time it went in for a service, (60K) the dealer just said that it was normal, it is just an old design of engine.

It has got to the point that I drive it very gently until it has warmed up when the clatter goes away.

Any thoughts, it is due for another service and I would like to make sure that nothing serious, (expensive), is going on.


----------



## denis_the_theif (Jul 31, 2010)

When I first heard it, I thought it sounded like at least $200.00. But then I eventually fixed it for $2.00.

Look underneath when you start up, near gear shifter. Likely your heat shield clamp. Should be able to get an inexpensive clamp at Home Hardware. Hope to hear...


----------



## GeoffB (Jan 18, 2009)

Have the same 2006 Colombia lost faith in main dealer JFE Nissan when told the same thing that the rattle was what you would expect at 36K so went to my local garage got a better cheaper service and they recommended changing to 5w 40 fully synthetic guess what noise gone ! 
In my opinion Nissan dealers want to take most money for least work


----------



## denis_the_theif (Jul 31, 2010)

Hope to hear if changing the oil fixes that rattle?

If not check this: How to Fix Catalytic Converter Heat Shield Rattle | eHow.com


----------

